# BUSTED (a word of warning



## tonyd (Feb 16, 2009)

Believe it or not had a visit from the enviroment people and the anti terroist squad and the local council today.

Just because of buying simple chemicals from different shops.

How ever they were more intrested in where the computers come from.
And like a gentelman i am i refused to tell them my scource.

After wasting a few hours they left with the envioment chap promising to return.

I cant wait , will keep all posted as things develop
Tony D

How can something be waste if someone wants it.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 16, 2009)

Tonyd:

When we were kids our parents gave us chemistry games to support our scientific curiosity...today if you buy an Erlenmeyer flask or nitric acid...they want you to live your finger prints!!!....Send them to HELL!!!!!!!

Manuel


----------



## tonyd (Feb 16, 2009)

Hell's to good for them mate, there is no way i am giving up my hobby for a bunch of tossers like them.

As i said to the enviro man, I hope my drains dont get blocked as i would have to buy drain cleaner and that my friend is a hazardous chemical
according to the enviro man, 
So my advice is Dont get blocked drains
bow to everybody in a suit
Kiss the arse of everybody who looks better than you and hopefully you will live your life in peace and harmony
I THINK NOT

If they want a fight, i am just the person.
Tony D

Is it waste if somebody wants it.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 16, 2009)

What was it that you bought to result in the visit?

You can't even buy a chemistry set nowadays, at
least not one with any chemicals in it. Who do they
think will grow up to become chemists?
Jim


----------



## tonyd (Feb 17, 2009)

Did'nt buy anything,
Just made enquieries regarding nitric acid.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 17, 2009)

Tonyd,

I just PM'd you

Buzz


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 18, 2009)

Tonyd:

Inmoral governments want that we do not have access to information because information is POWER...again..send those nice gentlemen directly to HELL,besides...you do not need to buy nitric acid in U.K. ....you can make it yourself!!!!!!...just get some sodium nitrate (it is a common fertilizer that you can acquire in a garden store) and some sulphuric acid for car´s batteries (you can get it in the super market),mix the nitrate with the acid,stirr well,boil for a while,let sit for one night and you will get concentrated nitric acid.If you want to see how to do it just take a look at Steve´s wonderful web site.

Tonyd,I support you in your fight for your freedom.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## tonyd (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Juan and you Buzz
I have gone the AP route now and all seems well so far.
I dont want the nitric acid just made an enquiery.

But I will not stop my hobby for anyone not even the wife so the local authorities have no chance.
and anyway what is my crime, Refining gold with intent. 

As for goverments, its the same world wide, just another bunch of so called politicans lining there own pockets before they get found out and kicked out 

How can it be waste if somebody wants it.


----------



## hosef (Feb 18, 2009)

In my opinion, if something does not hurt somebody else or damage their property, then it should not be illegal.


----------



## tonyd (Feb 18, 2009)

I know what they are trying to do.
they will come back with a made up law that will not me allow to carry on.

Then they will say. But if you pay £ 3000.00 a year for a "lets make it up" liscence then they will be satisfied.

But in reality I will just have to be more discreet in the future.

As i said earlier the ap seems to work well at the moment even though we are still learning.

Just be careful what you enquire about.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought "lets make it up" liscence is available only in Russia.
You guys don't differ from us much.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 19, 2009)

Today, all countries and governments are the same. If the country is of the people, I am patriotic. If the country is of the government, I am un-patriotic. There's a huge difference. The goal of all most all national powers is to have a one world government. When that happens, all of us will have zero freedom. You have to be an idiot to not see that in our future. What we see now are just the birth pangs.


----------



## butcher (Feb 19, 2009)

too many sheep not enough men.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 19, 2009)

heh same thing here in ireland... You are not permitted to have more than 50kg of computers as they are considered as hazardous waste. If you want to get licence for processing weee you have to have storage place with concrete floor and roof to prevent rain from getting to stored waste - yet council collection places store them in the open rain or not who cares. If you will do the same - you will get fine...
If you will have some more iron or steel in your garage, garden they will accuse you of making illegal scrapyard...


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldn't mention AP to them in the UK it means something else, starts with acetone.

Jim


----------



## tonyd (Feb 23, 2009)

Enviro man was back today.
Basiclly i can carry on while he makes his report and sends it to a panel of people who will decide if i am breaking the law or not.
When asked how long this will take he said months.
seems like the enviro people didnt know about small scale refinning.
Tried to bribe him with gold (LOL) but he politely refused.
Will be intresting what comes back from the panel.
Will keep you informed.

how can it be waste if somebody wants it was the question i asked.
Basiclly if you decide to throw it away, then regardless if someone wants it. IT IS WASTE.

Biggest load of bull i have ever heard.
Tony D


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope you asked for a copy of the report!


----------



## tonyd (Feb 24, 2009)

I most certainly did ask for a copy of the report.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2009)

Tonyd
to eliminate the reply from enviro man that, 'if someone is throwing it away, regardless of wether someone wants it or not, it is waste' could you not offer a nominal price for the 'waste' (1 pence per item/ lot) therefore it is no longer being thrown away, it is being sold and therefore you could argue that it should not be classed as waste?
I'm not in a position to say that this is definately going to work but it would be my approach to getting around the problem


----------



## tonyd (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Marty
Enviro man is on a mission. He does not want me on his patch, I mean come on i am not dangerous, i do not want to kill myself or others.
so what am i doing wrong.
I will tell you.

I am not wee registered
I am dealing in hazardous goods.

Oh well while they mess about with me there is someone else getting a break. 
I await the return with the report.
And by the way marty, good point i will ask.
Just ignore my ranting


How can it be waste if some one wants it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 4, 2009)

hey...
just tell them that it is your hobby and you are doing it for friends and what are you exactly doing? Repairing computers - simply as that... None of them repeirers is weee registered...
pat


----------



## tonyd (Mar 4, 2009)

good thinking Pat
Dont know why i did'nt think of that myself
Tony D


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah and as there are thousands of components and parts you are generating some stocks - you can promise them that you will try to have only say 5 pieces of identical stuff so that will put you to around 10 tons of material hehe :lol:
it is not waste - how they can think about branding things materiaal with potential historical value as waste... Is junk in our museums waste then? What then they are selling in Sothebys?


----------



## Anonymous (May 8, 2009)

Enviroman must have shut him down, haven't heard a peep from him since Sun Mar 22, 2009 1:36 pm


----------



## Oz (May 9, 2009)

It is always a concern, I always expect the black suburbans responding to a supposed threat due to the chemicals I buy or the mail lady seeing me in chemical garb as she is delivering a package marked hazardous. 

A simple story on the EPA in the US. I know a physicist that went to dispose of some water from the tap that was not allowed to put it down the drain. The hazmat guy on site said it was hazardous material because the water contained fluoride and chlorine so could not be in contact with humans. Funny part is that it was city water that had fluoride added to help peoples teeth and chlorine to make it safe for human consumption. Go figure.


----------



## tonyd (May 9, 2009)

I'M STILL HERE just lurking in the back ground.
Enviro man has not been back and i am still proccesing computers just like before.
Any way if he does come back then i'm afraid i will just have to do it somewhere else, and he will not find me .

So yes i am still here with astraveller still refining computers and very happy

If he does come back, then will post it on here.

See ya all soon

how can it be waste if someone wants it


----------



## Harold_V (May 9, 2009)

Continued success, tonyd. Do keep us informed!

Harold


----------

